# Computer doesnt starts after long Power cut...



## remrow (Dec 10, 2012)

I am having this unusual behavior in my PC.

When I start My PC, after it not being connected to Power supply for more than 1 or more hours, it doesn't boot!
-The start sound is there (normal boot sound)
But only red LED is lit. The green LED doesnt lights.
-Monitor screen is like not connected to PC
-No bios SETUP, OS is out of question

This happen always. I have to wait for about 5 minutes, and then only the computer starts normally.

My computer Settings:
300W PSU
MSI G41 Board
Core 2 duo 2.66Ghz processor
2 X 2GB RAM
80GB HDD + 500GB HDD
SONY DVD\RW
Normal Mouse and keyboard
GT440 Graphics card  (added recently, before adding same problem)

Sometimes when i  plug out and plug in Mouse or other cables the computer starts easily.
How can i Solve this Problem??
Thanks for your help


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 10, 2012)

update bios


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2012)

I smell a faulty PSU issue.


----------



## Myth (Dec 10, 2012)

Try booting without GPU and update here.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

+1 to PSU issue. 

Also try disconnecting the HDD and see if you get a POST.


----------



## aloodum (Dec 10, 2012)

@@remrow : Seems one of your capcitors in ur smps has conked off.....
I assume this is a generic psu that came with your cabinet.

If possible get hold of another and test again


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

1. Most probably PSU issue but do check the memory modules and memory slots and make sure they are OK. 
2. Try resetting bios or replace the CMOS battery.
3 . Also do check your primary gfx option - it should be set as pci-e ( peg ) and you shuld disable the onboard bios and sharing of system ram with IGP manually from bios.


----------

